#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Belichting van muziekclip

## Qsound

Is dit nou een voorbeeld van professionele belichting of juist niet?

----------


## tha_dj

Wat is de vraag ???

Hoe het moet, of ???

Maar inderdaad, dit is een manier........maar zoals je al zelf kan zien zit er een bepaalde sfeer in, waar bewust voor gekozen is.

----------


## Qsound

Nou ja, tis misschien smaak, maar ook wel objectief of iets goed is. Ik wil met mijn band een clip gaan opnemen en wil me verdiepen wat goed is en hoe je dat precies doet.
Hier zijn volgens mij best veel lampen gebruikt en licht is best fel en verder alles donker gemaakt.

----------


## tha_dj

Tja, wat zal ik daar op zeggen !!!

Het is allereerst al HEEL erg afhankelijk waar je de opname gaat doen, en met welk soort camera.

Wij gaan komende donderdag ook opnames maken voor de lokale omroep KERST uitzending, maar daar kwam en komt genoeg bij kijken.
Zit gewoon 2 maandjes regelen en plannen aan vast.
Voor de regie komt hier een wagen van de Cine Video Groep te staan, als stage project van een groep studenten en verders 2 aggregaten en VEEL licht.
Beetje geluid omdat het in een kerk te doen is, maar je praat in dit geval gewoon over 40 - 50 man wat er mee bezig is straks, om alleen maar een paar plaatjes op band te kunnen zetten.
Is wel een extreem uit de hand gelopen en groots project geworden, maar ach......het blijft leuk om te doen.

Verders is het denk gewoon kijken naar clips op you tube, kwestie van smaak en vooral budget !!!

Is projectje 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OucZ0Vhj5A samen met den collega's van werk,en concullega's.
Zijn 8 par 64 gebruikt op front en 6 ledbakken.
Is projectje 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuLg8n4sJGU 
Zijn een 20 tal studio spots voor gebruikt, welke bij de lokale omroep hingen.

Leukste voor mij en een collega is het regelen van het geheel, en een eind product neerzetten.
 En tja in Volendam heb je genoeg bekende artiesten die graag meedoen voor de lokale omroep.

----------


## showband

dit is de afstudeervideo van een rockacademiebandje die nu probeert via spammen op fora zoveel mogelijk naamsbekendheid te krijgen,

Ze hebben door dat je dat het beste doet door een relevant klinkende vraag te formuleren en daarbij je filmpje te embedden.

de song is vlak en de methode om het te verkopen ook.

dat moet me even van het hart.  :Mad:

----------


## Qsound

tha_dj, thanx voor je reactie. 40-50 man!!? Dat is wel heel veel. En een kerk is erg lastig qua geluid. Wel te gek dat je aan zo'n project meedoet! 
@showband: Ik ken de gitarist uit de band van de clip (volgens mij heeft hij inderdaad rockacademie gedaan), en geloof dat zij de clip met een klein budget hebben opgenomen. Ik wil voor mijn eigen band inspiratie op doen om ook met een klein budget n toch professionele look te hebben. Dus t is een serieuze vraag.
Als er nog andere voorbeelden zijn van belichting met een klein budget zie ik die graag!

----------


## showband

zoek eens naar de _Video_ for Bastian's single 'You've got my love'<span class="st">



dan zie je dat een goed idee goedkoper en opvallender is dan een technische crew of belichting.

Neem de tijd, maak een interessante clip en die hoeft dan niet technisch perfect te zijn.
De house DJ die een legomodel animeerde...

Of vier nerds in the gym..
Zeer slecht belicht en ongefocussed

<span class="st">

----------


## tha_dj

> tha_dj, thanx voor je reactie. 40-50 man!!? Dat is wel heel veel. En een kerk is erg lastig qua geluid. Wel te gek dat je aan zo'n project meedoet! 
> Als er nog andere voorbeelden zijn van belichting met een klein budget zie ik die graag!



Nou, meedoen !!! Ben degene die het bedacht heeft, aan de hand van de vorige 2 projecten.
Omdat een EX vrijwilliger van de lokale omroep iets hoger zit bij de Cine Video Groep, hebben we een regie wagen voor NIKS kunnen krijgen omdat er toch een stage project moest worden gedraaid.
Hierdoor moesten WIJ de kerst uitzending opschalen, en hebben voor de GROTE kerk in Edam gekozen.
Betekend dus dat er 40 man meekomt voor de camera's, beeld, enz.
Voor ons een leuke leerschool om er alles voor te regelen, plannen, enz.
Maar mijn collega had met de band altijd hele goedkope clips !
Ook een voorbeeldje hiervan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbkW7jNJ23I

Verders is mijn advies om het via een lokale omroep te regelen, of in de studio of op een lokatie.
Maar je hebt in ieder geval 1 of 2 mensen nodig die filmen ( en het materiaal kloppend monteren ) 1 of 2 mensen die het opnemen, tegenwoordig het liefst met een protools of ander gemakkelijk programma ( of live tijdens het filmen of later in een studio ) en 1 of 2 personen die licht doen.
Kan buiten, kost je 2 man, die het voor de hobby doen en dus blij zijn met een pilsje achteraf en een gezellig avondje bij de premiere.
Of binnen, kost je hooguit huren / inzetten van een 8 tal parren / sunstrips en ledparren of movingheads.
Net als dit project van de concollega ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLF2N8wgaZA is opgenomen bij de lokale staalboer !!!!
Maar goed, wat je kwijt wilt, en wat past bij je produkt ! Maar in ieder geval VEEL wit / gebroken wit voor de poppetjes en een beetje kleur / effect.

----------


## Qsound

@showband :Big Grin: at is inderdaad een goedkope manier, zijn meer concept clipjes, met een opvallend grappig thema'tje.
Maar wij dachten wel echt aan een clip waar ook opgetreden (geplaybacked) enzo wordt, dus dan wordt t al complexer. In dat filmpje van die band Someday treden ze ook op, dat was n beetje ons uitgangspunt ook.

@tha_dj: Ik vind die van die clip van die gasten aan t water nou niet echt super/smaakvol. Maar tis ook niet mijn muziek, haha  :Smile: 
Die countryzanger ziet er al weer veel beter uit, goede artiest ook! Best geode film/lichtkwaliteit, al heb ik t idee dat er wel erg veel met de kleuren is gedaan. (erg geboost ofzo iets in n bewerkingsprogramma misschien?). Das niet helemaal mn smaak, maar als dat ook een goedkope productie is vind ik t wel te gek!

----------

